# Painting the center console and seat belt base covers



## cij911 (Oct 25, 2017)

I am in the process of converting the interior color (from Gold).

I would like to paint the sides of the center console and the covers to seatbelt retractors - plastic and currently looks brownish gold. I would like the new color to be black. Were these pieces originally a *flat black or more of a semi-gloss ?*

I will be using SEM products. Thanks in advance!


----------



## 13mpg (Jan 8, 2018)

I never used SEM but Rustoleum makes a great product I have used before on plastic, leather and cloth. It worked on my seat belt retractors just use enuf to cover light once or twice after that it starts to gloss up.

My 2 cents worth


----------



## cij911 (Oct 25, 2017)

13mpg said:


> I never used SEM but Rustoleum makes a great product I have used before on plastic, leather and cloth. It worked on my seat belt retractors just use enuf to cover light once or twice after that it starts to gloss up.
> 
> My 2 cents worth


Use SEM - the best products for spraying plastic interior pieces. For my application I used a Satin Black and everything looks OEM quality.

I will post pictures of the finished pieces, needless to say I am very pleased.


----------

